# 400 amp service



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I guess it depends on where the generator will be set-- if the generator is at the house then just install the transfer switch at the house and bring the wires feeding from the barn into it.


----------



## ctsparky (Dec 4, 2013)

The generator is next to the barn


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

ctsparky said:


> The generator is next to the barn


Is there a disconnect at the barn for the house? If so come out of that to the transfer switch and bring the feeder going to the house into the transfer switch.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Seems like an easy enough set up. Wouldn't you just run from the emergency line side of the ATS to the gen, from the normal line side to the incoming 200A feeder that was going to the panel, and the from the load side of the ATS to the panel?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would set the ATS at the barn by the generator also. Then you will have no trenching or ling conduit runs.


----------



## ctsparky (Dec 4, 2013)

yes that is making more sense to me now. 

I have another post asking about a 400 amp service, wondering if I can ask here.

Customer has 20kw Kohler generator and a 400 amp service, I told em to get a 400 ATS. Will the 20kw generator support the house? Is there a chance he can burn up the generator do to the size of the service?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You should be fine. The generator is protected. You only going to take the feed to the house through the ATS anyway. Your really only working with 200 amps of it. Is the house all electric?


----------

